# Is it normal to have withdrawal



## Amy (8/5/18)

Hi, wondering if someone can help me out with this question.
Is it normal to have withdrawal after quitting smoking cold turkey and starting vaping?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/18)

Amy said:


> Hi, wondering if someone can help me out with this question.
> Is it normal to have withdrawal after quitting smoking cold turkey and starting vaping?



Yes @Amy very much so... your body systems are missing a lot of the poisons you are now not getting from your vape.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## RichJB (8/5/18)

If you switch directly from smoking then yes. Smoking provides the most readily available and immediately effective form of nicotine, anything else will be inferior. I quit for a month cold turkey and only started vaping because I couldn't get rid of the last vestiges of nicotine anxiety. However, my body had already adapted to less nicotine by that point. So basically any nicotine I took in was enough to satisfy my cravings. Even just the odd puff on a cigalike kept the cravings under control. However, if I hadn't gone through that month of cold turkey, I would probably have suffered a lot more withdrawal.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/5/18)

Amy said:


> Hi, wondering if someone can help me out with this question.
> Is it normal to have withdrawal after quitting smoking cold turkey and starting vaping?



@Amy - most ex-smokers experience withdrawal to some or other extend - it is unavoidable. Remember you were addicted to smoking. 

The good news is that of all the methods that I have tried - and I have tried them all - vaping is the easiest and only effective method that worked for me. Hang in there - you will shake the cig craving eventually. And that day when you realize that you have conquered it, is a great day. Wishing you all of the best and that the days come quick. Stay strong 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## vicTor (8/5/18)

yes hang in there, you can do it !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (8/5/18)

Absolutely normal. You weren't just addicted to the nicotine, you were addicted to the taste (as shit as it may have been), the chemicals, the act of lighting a cigarette, the habit itself. Many people make the mistake of saying nicotine addiction is why people stick with cigarettes. In my opinion/experience, nicotine addiction only makes up about 10% of the actual addiction.

I doubled for a while until I found some ADV's that would work for me, and then quit completely. That was 10 months ago and although I do sometimes crave (well "crave" is too strong a word for it.. maybe just "want") the IDEA of smoking, I absolutely hate the smell of cigarettes now. Took a "confirmation puff" from a cigarette a few months ago and it was horrid. Like, it felt good, but it tasted absolutely disgusting. Needless to say I didn't advance past the first puff.

Depending on when you 'completely' quit cigarettes, the cravings will last for quite a while. You get the optimistic group who say it should be all over in 2 weeks. Hah, 2 weeks, hell. It PEAKS after 2 weeks. But after a month or so it starts to become less regular, and 2 months in the cravings are few and far between. 5+ months and they're rare.

PS: Be prepared for Smoker's Flu, as well. It can last anything from 2 weeks to several months. But when you realise it's your body getting rid of all the crap that was put into it, you appreciate the process a whole lot more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/5/18)

@Amy , it is normal, but there is good news, if you quit for just one day at a time, they add up. Before you know you are at a month. Then it becomes easier and easier, the first two weeks are the worst, but you can do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Alex (8/5/18)

I remember the first day vaping like it was just yesterday, back then using a flea market special eGO and 24mg "Desert Ship" juice .

I didn't have any physical craving, because the nic worked as expected, the throat hit was very similar to the "Winston Reds" I smoked back then, but psychologically there were certain times, usually in the evening when sitting at the PC having a coffee that were a bit of a mental struggle. The trick for me was keeping my fingers busy with making coils, or customizing mods etc. 

This forum was most helpful for me, a place where I could share the excitment with others, who had, or were going through the same thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Absolutely normal. You weren't just addicted to the nicotine, you were addicted to the taste (as shit as it may have been), the chemicals, the act of lighting a cigarette, the habit itself. Many people make the mistake of saying nicotine addiction is why people stick with cigarettes. In my opinion/experience, nicotine addiction only makes up about 10% of the actual addiction.
> 
> I doubled for a while until I found some ADV's that would work for me, and then quit completely. That was 10 months ago and although I do sometimes crave (well "crave" is too strong a word for it.. maybe just "want") the IDEA of smoking, I absolutely hate the smell of cigarettes now. Took a "confirmation puff" from a cigarette a few months ago and it was horrid. Like, it felt good, but it tasted absolutely disgusting. Needless to say I didn't advance past the first puff.
> 
> ...



^^what he said.

It becomes easier after a month. Now I'm finding I don't need the nic as much as I used to when I realise I forgot to add nic to my juices and vaping it without needing the kick. It's been 7 months since I quitted cigarettes. 

I am more surprised at me no longer needing nic as much as I used to. It's more of the habit and great flavours that I mix that I will not give that up any time soon. I see it as a substitute to eating stuff that will make me fat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Dietz (8/5/18)

Ditto on everything that everyone has said 

What nicotine mg are you vaping now? might be you need a bit higher nicotine for now?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## aktorsyl (8/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> ^^what he said.
> 
> It becomes easier after a month. Now I'm finding I don't need the nic as much as I used to when I realise I forgot to add nic to my juices and vaping it without needing the kick. It's been 7 months since I quitted cigarettes.
> 
> I am more surprised at me no longer needing nic as much as I used to. It's more of the habit and great flavours that I mix that I will not give that up any time soon. I see it as a substitute to eating stuff that will make me fat.


This is very true. I only do DL when at home, and exclusively do MTL during the day at work / in the car / out&about. I used to start at 18mg nicotine for my MTL juices. After 2 months I dropped to 12. And about 3 months after that I dropped to 9. The next batch I'm mixing will be 6mg. I just don't need as much anymore.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> This is very true. I only do DL when at home, and exclusively do MTL during the day at work / in the car / out&about. I used to start at 18mg nicotine for my MTL juices. After 2 months I dropped to 12. And about 3 months after that I dropped to 9. The next batch I'm mixing will be 6mg. I just don't need as much anymore.



I started with 18mg, big noob mistake. Dropped to 6.

Now my mixes either have just under 1mg or none.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (8/5/18)

4 months since my last stinkie and I still crave that horrible stick. Can smell one from 2 houses down.

Just remember you are not alone. We are going through it or went through it.

You done the hard work and it does get easier. Just hang in there. 1 cigarette is all it takes to go back to square one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (8/5/18)

Adephi said:


> 4 months since my last stinkie and I still crave that horrible stick. Can smell one from 2 houses down.
> 
> Just remember you are not alone. We are going through it or went through it.
> 
> You done the hard work and it does get easier. Just hang in there. 1 cigarette is all it takes to go back to square one.



I promise you it gets easier. I smelled it recently and thought to myself wtf was I thinking? I could not stand it anymore.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Armed (8/5/18)

Good luck. Like everyone says it will get easier, i was sceptical at first about vaping, having bought some kinda cheapy pen style mod few years ago and using it for a few days only. Hope you got youself some decent kit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed (8/5/18)

Oh and get yourself a juice that tastes totally awesome to you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zebeebee (10/5/18)

Happens to all us smokers when we turned to vaping. But as others have said it becomes easier with time. I must add with me the cravings only lasted from a few seconds up to maybe 5 or 10 minutes at worst. Within a few days further, they became less and less where it only lasted a few seconds and maybe once a day. Still happens sometimes but is easily forgettable.

Eventually, you won't even realize the cravings and oh my your sense of smell will be heightened. Believe it or not, I could even smell people who have been outside smoking as they walked in at the opposite side of the office and the smell is terrible. I sometimes think wow did I smell that bad everytime I went out for a smoke...

Hang in there and don't give up, the results are worth it! I can get up in the mornings without feeling like I'm being choked. I can climb stairs easier without sounding like the Rovos Rail (Only cloud comping the choo-choo train now hehe). The ecigssa community is also full of very helpful supporting people who share experiences and support going forward.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/18)

Amy said:


> Hi, wondering if someone can help me out with this question.
> Is it normal to have withdrawal after quitting smoking cold turkey and starting vaping?



Perfectly normal @Amy 
Just up the nic content in your vape - it should help a bit or a lot.
Keep it up and keep strong

Stopping smoking is one of the greatest things one can do for one's long term health

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hennie Otto (11/5/18)

I'm now more than a year smoke free, well had a couple of puffs on two occasions and YUK chucked it away faster than i lit it ....

what worked for me is a LOT of water, a high nic i was comfortable with was 6mg and vaped & vaped & vaped ... (water important as it gets you lekker dry)

about 2 months in from only doing 6mg, I thought ok, let me try a 2mg/3mg, and been on 2mg/3mg ever since, I can't do 6mg as it gives me an instant buzz (although nice on occasion)

I'm now at the point where I can say with 99% certainty that I will NEVER be a smoker again, and on the plus side, I dont even Vape at work, so for me in my line of work to go 8hours without the need for a cig or cops is a MASSIVE plus

you can do it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (11/5/18)

Amy said:


> Hi, wondering if someone can help me out with this question.
> Is it normal to have withdrawal after quitting smoking cold turkey and starting vaping?


Quitting cold turkey in itself is a big big win...I for one could not do it. I used to finish my kameel, flicking the "stompie" with my right hand and immediately bring my left hand holding my vape to take its place. But I was determined, so I didn't see that as a loss. What helped me the most was finding the joy in mixing, it is the number 1 reason I never even think about smoking these days. It's about changing not only an addiction but also a habit. This Forum, as you can see from all the positive feedback, are filled with people that rejoices every time someone converts. Use it, trust me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (11/5/18)

Try a higher nic juice or nic salts.also helpfull is a twisp cue it helps with the cravings and takes it away.
then everyone else gave you good advice too and what works for some isn't necessarily going to help someone else but the thought that people care should.
Good luck and hope you get sorted

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (12/5/18)

also get a mtl device and a wide bore RTA or RDA that you can drip into.when the going gets tough then drip a higher nic juice onto your coil l,maybe one or two drops just to get that feeling away. A 6-12 mg should work here . Sometimes the overwhelmingly overbearing feeling is what your body misses out of smoking.


----------

